# swapable seats



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

What other seats will directly bolt up to where mine are? I have a 85 Caprice, i heard 90's caprice seats what about Cadillac seats, wat years? I have power seats now but I'm actually looking for manual sliding seats is it still possible to find sum to bolt rite up when going from power to manual seats? I'm looking for buckets is wat I'm really doin


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Buick Roadmaster 92-96


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

Alrite cool. thanks


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

Will manual buckets out of a bubble body Caprice swap directly to my 85 Caprice? Do i need to change anything when going from power seats to manual seats or can they just be changed out? Or does anything need to be changed if i take the manual seats out if another 80's Caprice so it'd still be the 60/40 seat just manual. Any more help would be appreciated


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Any 80's caprice or impala seat will bolt right in. Only thing to bolt any seat in is match up the seat track holes on the seat with the ones on your track.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

on a Caprice bubble you have to modify the back seats for a box Caprice, you have to trim them down on the side a little bit they are a little bit to wide , I've had some big body seats in my old 79 Cadillac. ,and I have to trim the backseat cushion on the side


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Great topic, I've actually been wanting to know this too. I have an 80 box with cloth manual, interested in swapping for something with leather.


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

jdc68chevy said:


> on a Caprice bubble you have to modify the back seats for a box Caprice, you have to trim them down on the side a little bit they are a little bit to wide , I've had some big body seats in my old 79 Cadillac. ,and I have to trim the backseat cushion on the side


Your talking about the back seat right? Not the back of thefront seat? Cuz I'm just lookin to do the front seats


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

moorevisual said:


> Great topic, I've actually been wanting to know this too. I have an 80 box with cloth manual, interested in swapping for something with leather.


Yeah the manual us wat I'm lookin for. Too bad i don't have sumthn leather for ya, i'd trade you out lol. But if u really looking too just swap out ur seats for sum leather, look into the roadmaster seats. Another comment on here said those would work


----------

